# Line6 Spider III 75W Combo Amplifier help



## L33tm4st3r (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey again!
Last night I was playing my Line6 Spider III 75W Combo amplifier on about 1/4 volume and when I muted the strings, I heard this very high-pitched echo fade out from the speaker. I played it again and listened and I heard it a second time. I repeated this several times, tried applying the built-in noise gate, and tried turning the built-in overdrive all the way off. Every time I tried it, I kept hearing the echo. It's very distinguishable, especially on a higher master volume, and I don't know what I should do. It's a brand new amp; probably about 1 1/2 months old, and the nearest Guitar Center (where I bought it) is at least a 2 hour drive away. 

Thanks!

Also on a completely unrelated note, I'm looking for the Axes of Evil guitar tab by 3 Inches of Blood. I don't have guitar pro and can't find a good one, so any help would be super appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd consider shipping it to them or to the factory for repair.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Either is user generated and u need to turn your reverb down or off, or the celestion speaker in the back is bad. I don't remember if Guitar Center is 60day on amps but I doubt it very much. I would send it in.


----------

